

Microsoft accidentally gifts pirates with a free Windows 8 Pro license key - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/141052-microsoft-accidentally-gifts-pirates-with-a-free-windows-8-pro-license-key

======
nachteilig
I'm not sure why this is gifting "pirates" only. Doesn't this work for people
who legitimately bought Windows 7 too?

